
Reddit quarantines its biggest headache - ETHisso2017
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/26/reddit-quarantines-its-biggest-headache/
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20287129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20287129)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

------
WA
It's r/The_Donald, just in case you don't wanna click.

